# Greetings from Wales!



## eisenfarn (Jun 24, 2021)

Hi guys, had my 2004 TT 3.2 auto for a week now, enjoying every minute of it. The car is in great condition for it's age, biggest problem I have is getting in and out of it lol.

No doubt I will have lots of questions over the coming weeks .

Thank you


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Where in Wales are you?
Hoggy.


----------



## eisenfarn (Jun 24, 2021)

Hi, I'm just south of Carmarthen


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

Sounds like a fun car for you! Nice


----------

